# Fehlermeldung beim Ändern einer jdbTable



## Wolverine (18. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

Ich hab in meinem Applet eine jdbTable, wenn ich dort in einem Feld was ändern möchte kommt die Fehlermeldung: 

"Die Spalte hat keinen eindeutigen Zeilen-Bezeichner." 
"HINWEIS: Für QueryDataSets müssen Sie zusätzlich zur RowID der Spalte metaDataUpdate, ROWID in der Eigenschaft MetaDataUpdate aktualisieren." 

  ???:L 

Was will mir diese Meldung sagen???   :bahnhof: 

Kann mir jemand helfen? 

Gruß 
Wolverine


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2004)

Ich denke, diese Frage kann schneller im JDBC-Bereich beantwortet werden und wurde deshalb hier her verschoben.


----------



## bygones (18. Mai 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke, diese Frage kann schneller im JDBC-Bereich beantwortet werden und wurde deshalb hier her verschoben.


Das hatte Wolverine wohl auch im Sinn - und doppelt gepostet.....

Löscht mal eins davon !!


----------



## Wolverine (18. Mai 2004)

Sorry, War mir nicht sicher ob es in Applet oder JDBC gehört...

Wie kann ich das löschen?Bin erst seit kurzem hier?

GRuß
Wolverine


----------



## bygones (18. Mai 2004)

Wolverine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry, War mir nicht sicher ob es in Applet oder JDBC gehört...
> 
> Wie kann ich das löschen?Bin erst seit kurzem hier?
> 
> ...


Das musst du leider einen der Mods / Admin überlassen....


----------



## Wolverine (19. Mai 2004)

Hi

Hab es auf die Reihe bekommen.

War mal voll das Newbie Problem wieder...  
Das mit der RowId kann man ganz einfach in dem queryDataSet einstellen.

gruß
Michael


----------

